# AKV trading with II?



## hedin (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas when we might start to see AKV show up on II for trading? I was guessing it might be another year but I really don't have anything to base that on.

Curt


----------



## littlestar (Sep 23, 2008)

Right now the only AKV units are the converted rooms in the main lodge. The new construction at Kidani Village won't open until May 2009. So if I had to guess, I would say we won't see anything in II until 2009 or maybe later. 

We stayed in a AKV value studio on our DVC points last March and it was very nice - flat screen TV's, and even had a pool view (surprised - figured we'd be looking at a parking lot). 

Here's some info on AKV over at allearsnet:

http://allears.net/acc/akv.htm


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 24, 2008)

My guess would be 2010.


----------

